# woodcraft wood codes



## Johnturner (Dec 18, 2018)

I know the rules for posting and I will get piv if needed - having said that I thought someone might know Woodcrafts codes. I bought a 4 pack of their 2 in turning stock. 2 were easy MPL & CHY. The other 2 I don't know - AP & AM.

Anyone? Bueller?
Thanks
John


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 18, 2018)

AM could easily mean African Mahogany. I know they sell some turning squares of it. Can you post some photos so we can see the color and texture?


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2018)

Angelim pedra?
Australian pine?


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 18, 2018)

Pix to come in 10 min


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2018)

Johnturner said:


> Pix to come in 10 min


He says, 25 minutes ago

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2018)

phinds said:


> He says, 25 minutes ago


Maybe minutes are metric where he lives...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe minutes are metric where he lives...


Could be. It's been an hour now and while in our system, 60 minutes makes an hour, maybe in his metric system 10 minutes makes an hour


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2018)

phinds said:


> Could be. It's been an hour now and while in our system, 60 minutes makes an hour, maybe in his metric system 10 minutes makes an hour


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 18, 2018)

He went to go buy film for his 1968 Kodak Instamatic

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 18, 2018)

Jamesis said:


> He went to go buy film for his 1968 Kodak Instamatic



He could just borrow mine...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 18, 2018)

We're waiting... Chuck


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 18, 2018)

You guys are a freakin riot. Time is relative and I can;t stand my relatives.
Here are your Pix


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2018)

You have several pics. Are they all of the same wood (looks like two different ones but it would be nice if you were specific)? What are the initials associated with the pics?


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 18, 2018)

One looks like the pedra..my local slab/wood store has tons of it on sale. Must have had a big boat come in....any chance it came from Advantage in the N E...although they are a big distributor. They are also in Brazil


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 19, 2018)

It is 2 different pieces the top 8 (many repeats) are 1 piece and the bottom 3 are the other. Face grain 3/4 shot and end grain. The initials were not on any of these. All the initials were on 1 piece of maple. The initials were MPL, CHY, AM, AP. I know the MPL Maple and CHY Cherry. These are two unidentified.


----------



## phinds (Dec 19, 2018)

Can you clean up the end grain on each type and get a good closeup pic?


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 19, 2018)

Here are the best end grain pix I can get.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 20, 2018)

I was thinking your one was Rengas, _Gluta _spp., but seeing the endgrain makes me doubt. Color patterns are good, but pore banding not good.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 21, 2018)

Johnturner said:


> It is 2 different pieces the top 8 (many repeats) are 1 piece and the bottom 3 are the other. Face grain 3/4 shot and end grain. The initials were not on any of these. All the initials were on 1 piece of maple. The initials were MPL, CHY, AM, AP. I know the MPL Maple and CHY Cherry. These are two unidentified.



Ok John,

I wimped out and called both stores, West Springfield and Woburn. Both said MPL = maple, CHY = cherry, AM = African mahogany some times and ambrosia maple more often. Neither store had AP as a code in the turning stock department. Both stores said bring it back and they will tell you what they think it is. Both also said to call them with the SKU number from on the packing the blanks came in and they can look it up to give you the identification as it was recorded on their end...

Hope this helps even more...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 21, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok John,
> 
> I wimped out and called both stores, West Springfield and Woburn. Both said MPL = maple, CHY = cherry, AM = African mahogany most times. Neither store had AP as a code in the turning department. Both stores said bring it back and they with tell. Both also said to call them with the SKU number on the packing the blanks came in and they can look it up to give you the identification as it was recorded on their end...
> 
> Hope this helps even more...


Jeez, Mark. No fair skipping straight to the easy solution. We need to thrash around a few more days with wild guesses.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 21, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Jeez, Mark. No fair skipping straight to the easy solution. We need to thrash around a few more days with wild guesses.



If John moves like most of us, you will still have days to thrash, just do it with caution as surfaces may be harder than they appear...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 21, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Jeez, Mark. No fair skipping straight to the easy solution. We need to thrash around a few more days with wild guesses.



Ok, I looked at the Woodcrapt site (spelling intended) and see a push on Padauk, AP, African Padauk...I'm sure with some more time I could find other associations, but why prolong the pain?


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok John,
> 
> I wimped out and called both stores, West Springfield and Woburn. Both said MPL = maple, CHY = cherry, AM = African mahogany some times and ambrosia maple more often. Neither store had AP as a code in the turning stock department. Both stores said bring it back and they will tell you what they think it is. Both also said to call them with the SKU number from on the packing the blanks came in and they can look it up to give you the identification as it was recorded on their end...
> 
> Hope this helps even more...



Really wondered why he didnt do this in first place? Seems like asking them their codes instead of us woulda made sense first since they came up with the codes...


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2018)

This one



looks like machiche (_Lonchocarpus spp._)


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks Guys
The Woodcraft solution sounds best, but I took the label off.
Istill might bring it back and ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

